# Which finger do you use to click the middle button(Scroll) of the mouse?



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello guys.
I recently bought a Logitech G400. I used to have a lesser sized LOgitech mouse before this.
Somehow I feel like I am having difficulty clicking or scrolling using the scroll button. I can't use the middle finger to do this. It feels uncomfortable. I use the Index finger to do this but then I have to move my index finger from left click postion to middle click position and vice versa all the time.

So i would like to know which finger you use to click the middle button(Scroll) of your mouse and which mouse you have.
Thanks 

Also I didn't know which section this would go into so mods are free to move this to the appropriate section if needed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

I use mostly use Index I guess.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I use mostly use Index I guess.



So you change position of your index finger from left to middle button all the time? Is it comfortable? Which mouse do you have?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a bad Frontech mouse. Nothing special. Actually I use both Index and Middle when scrolling. not uncomfortable. Its a habit. While playing online shooting games I use Index so that the middle finger is free for right click and I can scope zoom quickly if an opponent shows up. But for websites I use both. Not very aware at that time which I use or about comfort.


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

Change the mouse if its uncomfortable ..lolz.. MOstly everyone uses Index finger


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 3, 2012)

index finger FTW


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2012)

Sam said:


> index finger FTW



Same here 

DA user here


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2012)

middle.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 3, 2012)

me too index.


----------



## mrintech (Aug 3, 2012)

Index Finger



Faun said:


> middle.



*i.imgur.com/a3D8b.gif


----------



## a_medico (Aug 3, 2012)

Needed one more option in the polls after the last one:

_I don't use any finger at all to click the middle button on my mouse._

I use index finger.


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Usually the middle finger, but using the dpi switch with middle finger is pretty difficult rendering it useless.


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 3, 2012)

middle finger, during slow- not -so- adrenalin rushing games.
and index during adrenalin rushing.
and MY FIST during quake 3 .


----------



## thatsashok (Aug 3, 2012)

what are the games that spike your adrenaline ? Can you tell me 

Index Finger FTW


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Index finger


----------



## amruth kiran (Aug 3, 2012)

^^
alright...
most fps except cs.
the walking dead.. resident evil.. left4dead......you get the drift ( zombie apocalypse fan)


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

The previous mouse I had allowed me to use middle finger to middle click easily or maybe I don't remember properly. This mouse is higherP).
I'll connect my old mouse as well and see what exactly is irritating me.



far said:


> Change the mouse if its uncomfortable ..lolz.. MOstly everyone uses Index finger


By uncomfortable I just mean I can't scroll/click efficiently with the middle finger.



Sam said:


> index finger FTW


Why don't you have a wall?



dashing.sujay said:


> Same here
> 
> DA user here



Why don't you have a wall?
Why is your name in red?


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

His name is in red because he is a mod. 

I use Logitech 518 and use index finger without any problem.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> Why don't you have a wall?
> Why is your name in red?



wall = ?

red = section mods


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

dashing.sujay said:


> wall = ?
> 
> red = section mods



Thanks.
The place where we write visitor messages


----------



## Vyom (Aug 3, 2012)

I use Index finder too. 
Didn't know people use other fingers too!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 3, 2012)

I use middle one while browsing web and doing work and index while playing games .

I have Logitech G300


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 3, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I have a bad Frontech mouse. Nothing special. Actually I use both Index and Middle when scrolling. not uncomfortable. Its a habit. While playing online shooting games I use Index so that the middle finger is free for right click and I can scope zoom quickly if an opponent shows up. But for websites I use both. Not very aware at that time which I use or about comfort.





Faun said:


> middle.





6Diablo9 said:


> Usually the middle finger, but using the dpi switch with middle finger is pretty difficult rendering it useless.





amruth kiran said:


> middle finger, during slow- not -so- adrenalin rushing games.
> and index during adrenalin rushing.
> and MY FIST during quake 3 .





rajatGod512 said:


> I use middle one while browsing web and doing work and index while playing games .
> 
> I have Logitech G300



@^^
Which mice do you guys use?


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2012)

mrintech said:


> Index Finger
> 
> 
> 
> *www.emotty.com/images/emoticons/846.png



hotlinking fails


----------



## mrintech (Aug 3, 2012)

Faun said:


> hotlinking fails



Nope: 

*i.imgur.com/a3D8b.gif


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 3, 2012)

^awesome mrintech


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 26, 2012)

Getting used to the G400 slowly i guess. Need a higher chair now 
Thanks for your inputs.. I really wanted to know if I was using the correct finger! LOL
Closed!


----------



## Jripper (Sep 27, 2012)

Use a hammer! xD

I use my index finger btw


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2012)

Its not about what other people are using, its about finding your own comfort zone.


----------



## asingh (Sep 27, 2012)

Both, keep swapping.


----------



## Skud (Sep 27, 2012)

Mostly index, sometimes middle.


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2012)

asingh said:


> Both, keep swapping.



Me too!
If one hurts, got another


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2012)

I use Index for middle click..

Btw I don't use middle click at all..only when needed in some games...


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 27, 2012)

Of course index, because moving index finger from left mouse button is easier than moving middle finger.

And m also using G400. It is quite large compared to other standard mouses.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 27, 2012)

^I know.
I'm considering SteelSeries Kinzu V2 Pro but no money at present


----------



## Flash (Sep 27, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I use Index for middle click..
> 
> Btw I don't use middle click at all..only when needed in some games...



especially on Quick-Time-Events!


----------



## Vignesh B (Sep 27, 2012)

Mostly middle finger. But sometimes I scroll/click with index finger also.


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

Index finger


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

I rarely use that button but whenever I do I always use indey button.


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2012)

It depends on the size of mouse. MX518 is quite big and middle finger is quicker.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ Yeah I own that one. Still I prefer to configure the thumb buttons for that purpose.


----------



## Alok (Sep 29, 2012)

Middle , its comfortable coz i'v big palms. 
I never need to move index finger from left click.


----------



## sharang.d (Sep 29, 2012)

Alok said:


> Middle , its comfortable coz i'v big palms.
> I never need to move index finger from left click.



Which mouse?


----------



## Piyush (Sep 29, 2012)

Thumb. I use thumb.


----------



## Reloaded (Sep 29, 2012)

Index finger


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2012)

@ Piyush
Are you serious ??


----------

